# VW Polo MK6 Correction and Zaino Protection Detail



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Was asked a few weeks ago about preparing this Polo few days before Edition38 show.

Car belongs to a girl, yeh you might see the odd glimpse of pink fluff in the pics  I guess the name on the private plate gives it away too 

The car is a 1.2 with a few tasteful mods, BBS LM (reps), Lowered suspension and a enhancing bodykit with lower front/rear and side skirts. Bumper, side strips and mirrors have all been colour coded. The car visually looks spot on and could pass as a factory released model :thumb:

On the detail..














































How the car arrived..



















So First up as always was the wheels.










Weapons of choice were Bilberry wheel cleaner (4:1), EZ-detail brush and a small 1" detail brush (B&Q item £4 :thumb: )



















Bilberry at work!























































Rinsed, hard!




























On closer inspection of the body work and shut lines was signs of previous polish/compound attempts, so APC was bought out to do the following..
































































Next up, pre-wash the car.














































As it was pretty soiled in lower areas I went with a APC and foamed the car with pinch of Megs Hyperwash for some little added cleaning power.










After 5mins of dwelling and cleaning the dirt..



















I sprayed off paying attention to the areas I applied APC to.

Then straight onto handwash which was single bucket..










With lambswool washmitt and CG Maxisuds. As there was maching polishing TBM wasn't going to add anything.





































Lower areas done at the end of the handwash stage.










Sprayed off, then straight onto..










Claying the car with Polyclay and Megs LT and CG Maxisuds as a lube.










After the bonnet.










After the entire car was done. Lower parts picking up few bits of contamination but not too much in fairness.










Another handwash










And dried with Mircle drying towel.

Now the surface is clean we can check for defects.
































































Some scuffs and faint scratchs, with very few RIDS (thank god) with medium level of swirls although they were light to medium to be fair.




























Taped up the car with 3M 3434 ready for machine polishing...

Tried 3M Ultra Fina, Menz 85RD.. and ended up going with Megs #83 on a 3M High Gloss pad finished down to LSP.










Before










After



















50/50s




























All areas are machine polished with #83 and refined to LSP stage.










Before










After










Before










After

As I had pretty poor lighting, also with me loosing my brinkmanns charger it wasn't that easy to show the defects.. So..




























Then later at night










:thumb:

Then following morning I cleaned it up




























Now the polishing was all completed i decided to rewash the dust and splats off during polishing.




























First with a heavy thick foam with Megs Hyperwash










Dwelled for 5 mins, then washed TBM with CG Maxisuds and dried off with Mircle drying towel.




























Surface was them IPA'd.



















In preperation for Zaino Z2 ZFX'd










Z6 was used between coats to wipe down. Wheel rims where given 2 coats of Z2, tyres dressed with CG New look tyre gel.

Finished with Z8 to leave the...

AFTERS



























































































Thanks for reading


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Great write-up there, I also found those Brushes in B&Q at the weekend. 
Very smooth, glossy finish on the V dub :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great turnaround and great attention to detail, great work :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Excellent work. Always enjoy your write ups, and learn from them too. Are you happy with the Zaino?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very lush


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

A lovely car!!

Where do you get them plates pressed?! hmm.. just picked me a 'J11 MHH' plate up, think it would look good on the S3.

Nice attention to detair Mr Singh. Loving the SINGH tape theory thing. 

well done


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work. Great write up. Great car! Thanks for psoting


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Lovely car, great turnaround!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice there mate. like that.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic job as always, Mr Singh :thumb:



Mr Singh said:


> BBS LM (reps)


Anyone know who makes those reps? They're very convincing.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> Excellent work. Always enjoy your write ups, and learn from them too. Are you happy with the Zaino?


Yes. Adds a little something to the finish plus is pretty durable. There is a time issue with the Zaino system i.e. curing time but really that won't put you off once you see the afters!



Jim W said:


> A lovely car!!
> 
> Where do you get them plates pressed?! hmm.. just picked me a 'J11 MHH' plate up, think it would look good on the S3.
> 
> ...


http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/ these guys should be able to help!



Car Key said:


> Fantastic job as always, Mr Singh :thumb:
> 
> Anyone know who makes those reps? They're very convincing.


I think there known more as BB5..

Quick google, http://www.merseyspeed.co.uk/index.php/replica-wheels/bbs-lm-replacement-39-s/p_70.html


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome detail once again mr singh :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## wallace9 (Aug 1, 2008)

wow
I hope to be getting results like that one day


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome job there, love the car, can't beat a modified Dub!


----------



## superted (Jun 24, 2008)

great results and thanks for the tip on the old polish/wax!!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, singh is kinng :thumb:


----------



## marc4452 (Nov 22, 2007)

top stuff fella :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good work mate...........:thumb:

Nice little motor that and I assume that you will be at Edition38 this weekend?

Do you rate the Menz Top Inspection?


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Nice one! No ASD on the arch linings?:thumb:

What do they call those brushes in B&Q? are they detail brushes?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

very nice work looks great


----------



## Bally (Aug 3, 2007)

awesome job bro, Kims the owners not a poster on here, but wanted to say a big thanks for your hardwork.. she was dead chuffed with it... 

thanks again!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, loving the look of that!


----------



## dave h (Aug 3, 2008)

great job & great write up:thumb:


----------



## DubClique (Apr 16, 2008)

This car is now for sale!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice looking little Olop there.

Don't see many write ups from you, but when I do, they're always great!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

that look superb really come out good


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

DubClique said:


> This car is now for sale!


How could you sell something like that!!!!!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I enjoyed that 
Thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice 

Good correction work there and you'll get a great durable finish from the Zaino :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome work Singh, great attention to detail and a superb glossy finish :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic write up and correction. Great work. :thumb:
Bet you sorry it has to go. Lovely looking car. :thumb:
Cant beat Zaino's either great refection.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just stunning!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic!! Excellent correction work mate. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks fab and like the work with the tape.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking car and work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I always love your details! Excellent work. Namaste.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

love the car, good work!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thread dig-up?...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful car, very OEM+

edit: oops  was still a good read


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice work, those wheels look really good on that car.


----------



## Vectra Singh (Oct 23, 2007)

Impressive correctin Mr. Singh :thumb:


----------



## Daza (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW  amazing work


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

looks spot on.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

nice work. loving them rims


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## Doktorko (May 12, 2010)

Wow, amazing.. Very nice work ... :thumb:


----------



## jashton (May 15, 2010)

Car looks awesome, should've convinced her to let you do the arches and under the front bonnet!

Great job!


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

blast from the past, but looked great.


----------

